# Which flashlights would you use in a "Pitch Black" (movie) situation?



## ltiu (Dec 22, 2007)

Just want to start a thread about the movie Pitch Black:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pitch_Black_(film)

Just wondering if you were in the movie, what flashlights (light sources) would you bring with you. Let's set some rules:

1) Number of Lights: Maximum of 3 lights. Hey, you are on the run, you cannot carry too many things or you will tire down fast. All 3 can be of the same type, brand and model or different, your choice (see rule #2 below).

2) Type of Lights: Any type of light. Hand held, headlight or lantern. LED, Incan or HID. Flood or spot and everything in-between. It can be non-flashlights too as long as it is something that produces light. You may be as creative as you can. But remember rule #1 above. If you decide to bring glow sticks, you can only carry 3 glow sticks 

3) Light Brand and Model: Any brand, any model or customized lights. If custom, it has to already exist today and not in someone's head or blue prints. You have to show real-life pictures of any custom lights you wish to bring so that others may see what it is and understand your reasons.

4) Light Size: Light must be small enough to be carried by a single arm/hand or mounted on your head/helmet. No monster lights that require two arms or tank mounted weapon lights like:

http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/prrfnbr/24279/sesent/00/HellFighterandtrade-

Remember, you are on the run so you cannot carry anything too heavy.

5) Battery Type: Any battery type. Any configuration, 1x or 2x, 3x or more cells. Up to as big and heavy as can be carried by a human being in a flashlight with a single hand/arm or head (see rule #4 above).

6) One set of batteries only. No spares. No recharges since you are on the run. So whatever is in the flashlight is the only battery you can have. You use up the juice, you are dead!


Things to keep in mind:

1) You need good runtime. In the movie, the characters spent probably about 12 hours in the dark (just my guess after watching the scenes in the movie).

2) You need it to be bright enough to keep away, scare away or kill those bioraptors.

3) It has to be small enough to be carried on the run. Since you are on the run in the dark in the movie. Don't want to carry heavy lights to slow you down.

I'd like to know your choices and the reasons behind your choices.


Thanks for your participation.


----------



## Size15's (Dec 23, 2007)

Right. So here we are. I believe the OP has outlined a scenario related to the movie 'Pitch black' (different from the nature of the 'Flashlights in TV shows and movies' thread)

Crack on!


----------



## Saiga (Dec 23, 2007)

To name one,i'm gonna say my infinity ultra: simple,small,light,easy to thread lanyard hole,fantastic run-time, and after eyes get dark-adjusted, it actually puts out a respectable amount of light.


----------



## GreySave (Dec 23, 2007)

Good Movie! The "one set of batteries" rule is the killer here (pun definitely intended). I'll play, but using what I own rather than what's available. 

Out of my stable of lights.....

1.) SureFire U2 - Nice wide beam. Selectable output allowing me to match output to the time frame required, yet able to bump up the output if needed. 18650 batteries in the Leef body. 

2.) SureFire L4 - Limited run time, but nice wall of light for when the flying nasties are getting too close. 123A batteries.

3.) Coleman Exponent 123A Lantern - Variable 360 degree output for protection on all sides. The amount of glare it puts out ought to burn the retinas out of those flying devils, assuming they have retinas. Extended runtime available. This would be the light I would have turned on most of the time, with the handhelds used more as self defense weapons or to clear a path.


----------



## Walt175 (Dec 23, 2007)

Whenever I go into a completely dark room and turn on one of my lights, I always wonder if it would have worked against the creatures from Pitch Black. 

I think I would want my:
1. Energizer 4AA lantern. Long runtime, good brightness, and 360 deg protection.
2. Seoul modded HDS B42. Long runtimes with multi levels.
3. Seoul modded 3D Dorcy.Long runtimes, and VERY bright.


----------



## TMorita (Dec 23, 2007)

1. A Princeton Tec Apex modded with a 4D belt pack. 20 hours of runtime on high. 

2. Two Surefire E2Ds. No batteries needed, just want the crenelated bezel.

Toshi


----------



## cal..45 (Dec 23, 2007)

L2D rebel 100 as primary light and P2D Q5 as backup, thats all I need. instead the third lamp I would prefer to carry some spare cells for both.


regards, holger


----------



## MikeLip (Dec 23, 2007)

As mentioned, the U2 is a good choice. I might want to take the A2 as well. Or, and this is kind of different, a freshly charged Amondotech N30. Use the LEDs for low power stuff, and when a baddie comes along, light 'em up with the HID.

If not that, and since the U2 idea is already taken, perhaps my Wolf Eyes Guider. Nice low mode that runs forever, and a stunning high.


----------



## Hans (Dec 23, 2007)

I'd take two seouled HDS with 2xCR123 tubes. Very flexible, long runtime, very reliable. Plus something very bright and floody with reasonably good runtime. A lantern of some sort probably. 

Hm, a good lantern ... That's a light I haven't got yet. Something to think about. 

Hans


----------



## ltiu (Dec 23, 2007)

Hans said:


> Hm, a good lantern ... That's a light I haven't got yet. Something to think about.



Quick, go get a lantern before the bioraptors get you!


----------



## woodrow (Dec 23, 2007)

1 Fenix P3D Q5 light with PEU's 3 cell tube on it.. Should be a bright light with strobe abilities and good runtime. 1 AE 20 watt hid for when the Fenix light not keeping the predators at bay. My trusty Inova T3 because it could be thrown pretty hard at something and unlike my T1, if I lost it I would not feel that bad


----------



## dulridge (Dec 23, 2007)

3 Mag 6D's (OK these are only marginally portable) 1 ROP low, 1 ROP high and one with a lot of LEDs in it, something like the Elektrolumens mods http://elektrolumens.com/Tesla-6/Tesla-6.html for them, oh and each one will have these attached. http://www.surplusandadventure.com/shopscr939.html

Then they'll double as weapons. Would also want shoulder straps for the things.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Dec 23, 2007)

dulridge said:


> ... oh and each one will have these attached. http://www.surplusandadventure.com/shopscr939.html
> 
> Then they'll double as weapons. Would also want shoulder straps for the things.



Hey I like those. Looks like it fits C cell Mags better though. I wonder if anyone makes or sells those across the pond here in the USA.

As for what 3 lights I'd want... 
Probably I'd go with a custom modded LED light. 
A LiIon battery pack Mag host with 3 or 4 emitters can run for quite awhile. As could my new M60 from Gene with a TnC or Leef C Cell body or two.

There are a few HID options one might consider.
A Polaron would be great. As would an N30. But short runtime so they'd need to be used sparingly. My old UK Light cannon runs for 3-4 hours at ~500 lumens too. I don't recall the runtimes of any of the other handheld HIDs.

Finally a light that can be dimmed for runtime. I don't have my Nightcore Defender Infinity yet, but stick an AA extension tube* on that bad boy and I'm sure we'll be in business. There are also some decent 18650 lights like the DereeLights with 2 or 3 stage modules. A Photon Proton might do well too. A pocket-full of Eneloop AAs isn't too much to ask.

One might also consider a headlamp. Mod an Apex with better LEDs and splice on a bigger battery pack like Toshi suggested and you're in business.

*This doesn't exist yet to my knowledge, but I want one... very very much.


----------



## paulr (Dec 23, 2007)

I haven't seen this movie but it sounds like I'd want one of the Surefire weaponlights with its carrying system (i.e. a 12 gauge shotgun mounted to the flashlight).


----------



## ltiu (Dec 23, 2007)

paulr said:


> I haven't seen this movie but it sounds like I'd want one of the Surefire weaponlights with its carrying system (i.e. a 12 gauge shotgun mounted to the flashlight).



If you are a flashaholic, then you would love this movie. Go out and rent it for the holidays!


----------



## MikeLip (Dec 23, 2007)

Now see, here's a problem. All you folks recommendin' them newfangled LED lights are just gonna get yourselves eaten. Everybody KNOWS that LEDs just don't fry a bioraptor like a good ol' incan or HID will. So you just go right ahead and carry your fancy all blinking all dimmin', singin' and dancin' wonder-LED. I'll inpect your gnawed ribcage and giblets with my old fashioned A2 and head back to Earth, un-chewed on!

Maybe I'll pick up your light, bring it home with me and sell it over on CPFMP for enough to buy another hotwire! :nana:


----------



## ltiu (Dec 23, 2007)

MikeLip said:


> Now see, here's a problem. All you folks recommendin' them newfangled LED lights are just gonna get yourselves eaten. Everybody KNOWS that LEDs just don't fry a bioraptor like a good ol' incan or HID will. So you just go right ahead and carry your fancy all blinking all dimmin', singin' and dancin' wonder-LED. I'll inpect your gnawed ribcage and giblets with my old fashioned A2 and head back to Earth, un-chewed on!
> 
> Maybe I'll pick up your light, bring it home with me and sell it over on CPFMP for enough to buy another hotwire! :nana:



If the Incan and HID can run on a single set of batteries through the whole ordeal. Sure, I'll have some!


----------



## JimmyM (Dec 23, 2007)

Hmmm.
1) A xenon strobe type rescue beacon powered by D cells.
2) A Maxabeam
3) a 2x 18650 3xCree thrower.
I love the movie. The scenes near the end... They have those blue fiber optic lights that arent all that bright kept the nasties at bay as well as liquor fueled lamps. So imagine what a xenon strobe would do flashing every half second. Also, the Maxabean can cut quite a swath, The 3x Cree would be for close in CQC stuff. I also contemplated a 200mW green laser. Too bad there's no green laser diode array. a 10x10 grid with small divergence to the beams.


----------



## JimmyM (Dec 23, 2007)

They were held a bay by an alcohol lamp fueled by Jack Daniels as well as said liquor bottle filled with glow worms. I bet a few hundred lumens from a 3xCree Mag-mod would keep them off.


MikeLip said:


> Now see, here's a problem. All you folks recommendin' them newfangled LED lights are just gonna get yourselves eaten. Everybody KNOWS that LEDs just don't fry a bioraptor like a good ol' incan or HID will. So you just go right ahead and carry your fancy all blinking all dimmin', singin' and dancin' wonder-LED. I'll inpect your gnawed ribcage and giblets with my old fashioned A2 and head back to Earth, un-chewed on!
> 
> Maybe I'll pick up your light, bring it home with me and sell it over on CPFMP for enough to buy another hotwire! :nana:


----------



## ltiu (Dec 23, 2007)

Just thinking.

If the plot of the movie were in Half-Life or some similar virtual world. It be really cool to program all these parameters in and see how things work out. Parameters like light level (lumens, candle-power), light spectrum, light source and everything else.

We can also program in the expected statistical probability of a light failing or a battery exploding. Then have it happen to the virtual characters in the plot. Your life-time warranty is useless here since if your lights or batteries fail, you are dead!

We can also program in the "human panic" factor. Like some guy who thinks he is on low to conserve battery power is actually on high and runs dry too soon and gets eaten. Oh, fun, fun ,fun!

It would be cool to have a virtual lab and catch one of these bioraptors and experiment on them to see how much or little light will harm them.

We could bio-engineer humans with skin that glow like a firefly. Then have them run around naked with the bioraptors avoiding them


----------



## MikeLip (Dec 23, 2007)

ltiu said:


> We could bio-engineer humans with skin that glow like a firefly. Then have them run around naked with the bioraptors avoiding them



Hmm, sort of a Tomb Raider/Pitch Black hybrid with a glow in the dark Angela Jolie. I'd pay movie ticket prices to see that!


----------



## tebore (Dec 23, 2007)

My HDS B42 with Seoul but with a 18650 tube

2 More U60XRs with Seouls both with 18650 tubes.

I'm sure the 18650s run the longest, it might be the 2x123 tube if that's the case I'd replace the above with 2x123 tubes.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Dec 24, 2007)

Sticking with lights I am familiar with:

1) 4D Mag with a TerraLUX TLE-6EX and an a spare TLE-6EX in the 
tailcap.Sure it's on the heavy side but bright with a long runtime on 
D cells.

2) INOVA X5 white LEDs(assuming red will not work here).Decent 
runtime with a long tail-off as the batteries run out.Mostly this light 
is very tough with few things to go wrong.

3)Pak-Lite Superbright w/GID cap and a lithium battery.Another long 
runtime light.This light is so small and it could easily stay in my 
pocket as a back-up.The GID would help find the light in the dark if 
it were dropped or fell out of my pocket.

Nice exercise in thought but nobody on this forum would be in that situation with only 3 lights and no spare batteries.:laughing:


----------



## woodrow (Dec 24, 2007)

MikeLip said:


> Now see, here's a problem. All you folks recommendin' them newfangled LED lights are just gonna get yourselves eaten. Everybody KNOWS that LEDs just don't fry a bioraptor like a good ol' incan or HID will. So you just go right ahead and carry your fancy all blinking all dimmin', singin' and dancin' wonder-LED. I'll inpect your gnawed ribcage and giblets with my old fashioned A2 and head back to Earth, un-chewed on!
> 
> Maybe I'll pick up your light, bring it home with me and sell it over on CPFMP for enough to buy another hotwire! :nana:


 
My boss won't let me off work to go to off planet. Let me know what lights you gather up...and I might be interested....except the 6d mags that is...I couldn't afford the shipping!


----------



## tebore (Dec 24, 2007)

MikeLip said:


> Now see, here's a problem. All you folks recommendin' them newfangled LED lights are just gonna get yourselves eaten. Everybody KNOWS that LEDs just don't fry a bioraptor like a good ol' incan or HID will. So you just go right ahead and carry your fancy all blinking all dimmin', singin' and dancin' wonder-LED. I'll inpect your gnawed ribcage and giblets with my old fashioned A2 and head back to Earth, un-chewed on!
> 
> Maybe I'll pick up your light, bring it home with me and sell it over on CPFMP for enough to buy another hotwire! :nana:



Oh c'mon if they can use crummy old glow worms to fend off the bioraptors then a 100lumen LED is gonna scare them something fierce. However if you're on to something then I'll sub out one of my picks for a big old heavy 6D ROP with a hi bulb and a low bulb in the tail as a fail safe and more runtime.


----------



## LEDcandle (Dec 24, 2007)

1) Nightops Gladius with Seoul mod - Long running when set on lower output + strobe to keep the nasties disoriented

2) 24w BS HID - To cut a path through the beasties and mebe actually kill a few biorapshites

3) 7xSSC M6 Mod - Combined with my HID, I think I can actually kill or blind all of them!


----------



## meuge (Dec 24, 2007)

#1 - A 6-D ROP-high for short bursts, when massive light levels are required. 

#2 - A 4-D Maglite with the TLE-6EX, with a spare in the tailcap. The throw on this light is impressive, which means the beasties will feel the burn. The light will also run for extended periods, if necessary. 

#3 - A Fenix P3D Q5 with the 3-cell tactical body - for general lighting and great options to use a little light, or a lot.


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 24, 2007)

1. My T-1, long runtime on low, but plenty of light on high.

2. My P2D, also bright, but good runtime on low.

3. A SureFire Beast, very bright, or you can take the batteries out and refuel your other lights.:devil:


----------



## jumpstat (Dec 24, 2007)

McGizmos would be ideal. PD-S and Mule PD comes to mind. Very long low runtime on Primaries.


----------



## ltiu (Dec 24, 2007)

1) 4AA Energizer LED lantern. Very good runtime. 360 degree light sweep. I will mount on my back just below my neck line. Using L91's.

2) FENIX P3D Q5 with the 3xCR123A PEU tactical body and the diffuser tip. Good runtime on low with the capability of going turbo and with the diffuser tip, allows me to do a 360 degree light sweep. 

3) Princton Tec APEX with the Seoul mod and a 4D belt mounted battery pack. Good runtime. Good light options, flood to spot, low medium high.


----------



## MikeLip (Dec 24, 2007)

tebore said:


> Oh c'mon if they can use crummy old glow worms to fend off the bioraptors then a 100lumen LED is gonna scare them something fierce. However if you're on to something then I'll sub out one of my picks for a big old heavy 6D ROP with a hi bulb and a low bulb in the tail as a fail safe and more runtime.



Glow worms? You MUST be kidding me! I have got to see this movie!


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 24, 2007)

Can someone remind me how much light is required to keep the monsters at bay?

1)
I had a Radio Shack 4D area light with a Turtlelight bulb as my power out light. I estimated runtime at 39 days continuous. As it is very dim I would be using a Tectite LPR-113 Luxeon bulb today. I estimate runtime at 100 hours or 4 days continuous based on the measured draw of 100mA. The advantage of the lantern style light is it throws light in all directions, preventing the monsters from jumping me from behind.

2)
elektrolumens AngleLux P4 as my direct light weapon. 20 hours of very bright directed light. Same type of batteries as light #1.

3)
I will still probably still keep my Fenix L0D CE in my pocket. Hopefully I'll remember to grab a spare pack of batteries or 2 before I leave the original spaceship to go look for the other one.


----------



## MikeLip (Dec 24, 2007)

LEDninja said:


> Can someone remind me how much light is required to keep the monsters at bay?
> 
> 1)
> I had a Radio Shack 4D area light with a Turtlelight bulb as my power out light. I estimated runtime at 39 days continuous. As it is very dim I would be using a Tectite LPR-114 bulb today. I estimate runtime at 100 hours or 4 days continuous based on the measured draw of 100mA. The advantage of the lantern style light is it throws light in all directions, preventing the monsters from jumping me from behind.



I would imagine if a miserable jar of glow worms would work, this ought to do the trick too!


----------



## ltiu (Dec 24, 2007)

What do you call that light bomb that SWAT uses to temporarily blind bank robbers?

That would be fun to use on those bioraptors.


----------



## JimmyM (Dec 24, 2007)

MikeLip said:


> Glow worms? You MUST be kidding me! I have got to see this movie!


Great film. Claudia "Frell you, Crighton" Black, Radha "Man on fire" Mitchel, Cole Hauser, Keith "That stiff's gettin' a little gamey" David, and of course Vin "Ha Ha Ha. Where's your God now" Diesel. This movie spawned the sequel "The Chronicles of Riddick".


----------



## MikeLip (Dec 24, 2007)

ltiu said:


> What do you call that light bomb that SWAT uses to temporarily blind bank robbers?
> 
> That would be fun to use on those bioraptors.



A flash-bang. They look fun to use for more or less anything


----------



## JimmyM (Dec 24, 2007)

ltiu said:


> What do you call that light bomb that SWAT uses to temporarily blind bank robbers?
> 
> That would be fun to use on those bioraptors.


A flash-bang. Audio-Visual Bomb.


----------



## ltiu (Dec 24, 2007)

MikeLip said:


> Glow worms? You MUST be kidding me! I have got to see this movie!



Go rent it for the holidays!


----------



## dulridge (Dec 24, 2007)

Maglite side handles



PhantomPhoton said:


> Hey I like those. Looks like it fits C cell Mags better though. I wonder if anyone makes or sells those across the pond here in the USA.



I remembered seeing this on a Dan's Data article but couldn't refind it. Googling for 

maglite "side handle" 

came up with several links. Probably they are all made by the same US manufacturer anyway. Here's one link http://www.armynavyshop.com/nightsticks-batons-police-equipment.html


----------



## warpdrive (Dec 24, 2007)

hmmm fun thread.

1. Some kind of headlight. I'm familar with all the types of headlight but something with a battery pack, and multiple levels.For all around walking and escaping!. You don't want to have to hand hwld a light while running from baddies. 

2. Hand held pocketable HID light to scaring away baddies. You need something with a lot of throw to see down the cave/forest whatever. If not, then a two cell high powered light like a Surefire U2

3. Novatac EDC120P. Just because it's got the strobe/finder modes, pocketable, tough as heck, and will have a long life modes if the other two die. It's got an ultra low mode so you can have minimal light without attracting baddies


----------



## rantanplan (Dec 24, 2007)

1. a Zebralight H50 to write my last will 
2. a xenon-arc spot light attached to a main battle tank for having some fun in the last hours :devil:
3. a good old "Incandescent" candle on my grave :naughty:

This movie is awesome ... you have to watch it. There are few really cool "action hero" actors this time, Vin Diesel ist one of them, besides Jason Statham maybe  ...

merry x-mas :santa:


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Dec 25, 2007)

Helios with 5 Spare Batteries for the Trip to recover the fuel cells for the Spacecraft.
Sceptre for EDC + 5 Surefire Spares carriers loaded with AW RCR Li-ions.
PT apex with Seoul for Inside and outside navigation. EDC

Lots of Glo Toob FX with White light to put in knooks and crannies where the 
creatures can sneak in.


In Real life im not as packed,but its not far from it. 


Other Regular EDC`s would be Titan around neck,Novatac 120T,Nitecore Defender,Raidfire Spear.


Heck most of the time when Travelling i bring both my cases with lights and spares carriers.Which includes a little more than the lights listed.

But to beat the Scenario in the movie i think i would be covered.
:nana:



IT would ofcource help to be Vin Diesel...



Cool Topic Btw.


----------



## 65535 (Dec 25, 2007)

Surefire U2, M6, and a Beast.


----------



## ltiu (Dec 25, 2007)

Spare batteries are not allowed according to the rules:



> 6) One set of batteries only. No spares. No recharges since you are on the run. So whatever is in the flashlight is the only battery you can have. You use up the juice, you are dead!



... but what the heck, you are the star in your own movie.



MorpheusT1 said:


> Helios with 5 Spare Batteries for the Trip to recover the fuel cells for the Spacecraft.
> Sceptre for EDC + 5 Surefire Spares carriers loaded with AW RCR Li-ions.
> PT apex with Seoul for Inside and outside navigation. EDC
> 
> ...


----------



## Qoose (Dec 25, 2007)

You know, I think this would be a really good chance to use a light with a strobe function. Bioraptors seizures.

Since we can't carry spares, how about something like a E1L, modified running on a M6 body rewired to run in parallel. Or maybe have something a little brighter, running off a bandolier of CR123s. Can we say runtime?

I'm split between a bag of flashbangs or a good HID vs a lot of tritium vials taped over my body for the 3rd item. One keeps the bioraptors in a mile radius away, and the other makes sure that I don't get eaten.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Dec 25, 2007)

Ok...

No spares carriers then.


Helios PH40 to Recover Fuel cells for the Spacecraft.
2xNovatac EDC 120T for strobing the critters attached to my belt straps on each side of body.One facing forward and one backwards.

Should take care of most of the beadguys.


Camcclel Sceptre Backup.
PT Apex Seoul EDC
Titan around neck EDC

Glo Tube FX CR123 10pk for Knocks and crannies.


And some other EDC`s in various pockets in case i run out of batteries-
McGizmos,GanP Creations,Zebralights,Mr.Bulk LionCubs,Surfires,Nitecore Defender,Raidfire Spear etc etc..


I have lots of pockets 



Better?
See no Spare batteries


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Dec 25, 2007)

Rules....:nana:


----------



## kavvika (Dec 25, 2007)

Arc AAA-P (DS): long runtime on an easily found AAA cell and bright enough to do nearly everything at night at close range.

Surefire C-series LOTC, Lighthound stainless steel strike bezel, Leef 2x 18650 body and Malkoff P60 Q5 module.

Those two I had no problem thinking of...now I just need a third. Maybe an incan? How about...a Mag 2C running on two more of AW's 18650's. For bulbs, I pick a 5 or 6-cell Maglite bulb and a set of ROP bulbs if I really need to light up the night. In addition, I'll bring along two C alkaline batteries to power a NiteIze module and Seoul Modded 2-cell Maglite Module if longer runtime is needed.

I will say, that I've never seen this movie so IDK if these are even good picks.

EDIT: I just read the rules again, and scratch the Mag 2C idea. I'll just go with a 3C Mag cut down for 2 of AW's C cells and a ROP high bulb. That should do the trick. Now to see the movie!


----------



## KingGlamis (Dec 25, 2007)

I've never seen the movie, I'll have to watch it. But I'll play.

Of the lights I own:

P3D RB100 for it's long runtime on low and medium and tons of light on Turbo.

Aspheric 4D Mag. Also very long runtime and great throw.

Lastly, my SL Twin Task 2L. Low output green LEDs for "sneaking around" and a decent incan for real light.

Now if I had real funds...

The same P3D.

Polarion Helios HID. 

And probably one of the high-output incan Mag-mods (for lighting fires).


----------



## ltiu (Dec 25, 2007)

kavvika said:


> I will say, that I've never seen this movie so IDK if these are even good picks.



Rent it and watch it at night, turn off all lights, shut the blinds, close all shades and curtains. Hold all your flashlights near while watching.


----------



## Dadof6 (Dec 25, 2007)

My Surefire L2. Long time on low, but wall of light when you need it.

My Novatac 120T. Nice and bright at first click, adjust later if you need it.

I don't need anything to write my will but the aliens might want to borrow one of mine before I toast them.


----------



## Lightguy27 (Dec 25, 2007)

Wow, great thread. I've always been thinking about a stuation like this.

1. A Surefire U2: Selectable output for battery conservation, and a lot of light when you need it. 2xCR123a

2. A Surefire L4: A wall of light for when you need to get things right, the first time around. 2x CR123a

3. A Surefire M6: I would outfit it with the LOLA (250 Lumens for an hour) Lamp Assembly for when some SERIOUS light is required. 

Oh, and you might have noticed that all the lights I chose are SF's, If I had to depend on light, SF is the "Go to Guy".

-Evan


----------



## cal..45 (Dec 26, 2007)

I watched the movie again yesterday evening and I think I add one more item to my earlier post: the white fenix diffuser. it gives a great 360° shining which is probably more useful then just a defined beam/pattern, that will only shine in one direction, especially when you are virtually surrounded by those bioraptors.


regards, holger


----------



## Coop (Dec 26, 2007)

I do not fear bioraptors, as they are not a native species to this planet. Grues on the other hand do worry me....

> what is a grue?

The grue is a sinister, lurking presence in the dark places of the earth. Its favorite diet is adventurers, but its insatiable appetite is tempered by its fear of light. No grue has ever been seen by the light of day, and few have survived its fearsome jaws to tell the tale.


----------



## kelmo (Dec 26, 2007)

I would bring a NovaTac 120P and a pair of M6s.

The NovaTac would be programed to so that the disco strobe could be used as a photonic machine gun. Take that evil bioraptors!

The M6s would be equiped with MN15 LAs. One for use when the SHTF and the other would be a spare battery carrier for the NovaTac and a LA carrier for the when the SHTF M6!

HA! I've got spares and am not breaking the rules...


----------



## ltiu (Dec 26, 2007)

kelmo said:


> ... and the other would be a spare battery carrier for the NovaTac and a LA carrier for the when the SHTF M6!
> 
> HA! I've got spares and am not breaking the rules...



Smarty pants! 

Yes, you could bring a monster light (as heavy as can be carried by one arm) that holds plenty of batteries and use that as a spare carrier.

If there is a flashlight out there that carries a lot of batteries, but can be setup to use all or only some of the batteries inside it, then that is the coolest configuration. That way, it will still work if some of it's batteries are taken out to power other lights.


----------



## gottawearshades (Dec 26, 2007)

Good questionin this thrread. This is a scenerio I've been planning for for some time. 




rantanplan said:


> 1. a Zebralight H50 to write my last will



I think a floody, long-lasting beam like the zepra-light would act like a forcefield against those photophobic nasties.

I won't share the rest of my plans, because, when the dying starts, it'll be every man for himself.


----------



## Minjin (Dec 26, 2007)

cal..45 said:


> I watched the movie again yesterday evening and I think I add one more item to my earlier post: the white fenix diffuser. it gives a great 360° shining which is probably more useful then just a defined beam/pattern, that will only shine in one direction, especially when you are virtually surrounded by those bioraptors.
> regards, holger


Yep, a lot of people here are forgetting that with a concentrated beam, the raptors could gradually get bold and sneak up behind you since there's no light back there. You really need some sort of 360 coverage if someone doesn't have your back.

So...

1. COVER YOUR BACK: Mag 3D mod with a single cree with a white diffuser on the end instead of the head. This would be mounted vertically on your back to cover the rear 180 as well as a bit of the front. The diffused beam won't bother anyone stuck in the same situation. Will last as long as you need it.

2. COVER YOUR FRONT: Some sort of headlamp with a mix of flood and beam, like the Princeton Tec Apex Extreme (has an 8AA belt mounted battery pack). Will also last as long as you need it.

3. REACH OUT AND TOUCH: Some sort of lightweight, high lumen light with a little bit of throw. Maybe something like a 4C mag with 4 reflectored crees. It would also be a handy weapon. You'd use this sparingly to see whats over "there" or scare the raptors back a little further.


----------



## Ritch (Dec 26, 2007)

1. NovaTac EDC 120P

2. Fox Fury Pro with 6x CR123 pack. Can also be carried with the 
reflector backwards 

3. SureFire M98 - mounted on a Steyr AUG A3 

May I take a flamethrower, too?


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Dec 27, 2007)

Depending on which part of the world you're in, its called stun grenades or flash-bangs or thunder-flashes...

I'd have my SSC P4 modded LumaPower DX-1 running off 2x18650, my Surefire KL6 on a M4 body with 2x17670 and my Milkyspit modded M273-KL2 head on a Surefire L6 body running 2x17500. The total combined runtime of these lights will be more than 12hours.





ltiu said:


> What do you call that light bomb that SWAT uses to temporarily blind bank robbers?
> 
> That would be fun to use on those bioraptors.


----------



## adamlau (Dec 27, 2007)

Two Indigos and a Jonta. I live on forever unharmed.


----------



## hanzo (Dec 27, 2007)

How about a UK HID Light Cannon, a Fenix P3D Q5, and the largest tritium glow tube you can lay hands on?

That gives you a high power, long range "weapon" with the light cannon, a close quarter, general purpose long lasting light with the capability of throwing a very bright light, and a light that can give you general use as well as a small defensive perimeter with run time that runs in the years.


----------



## Ogg Vorbis (Dec 28, 2007)

OK my turn... now I’ve had a good long think about this one, and I would like to try and bend the rules slightly, in the interest of being resourceful, after all we are in a survival situation where the best (or worst) of us is brought out.

Lights Number *1 and 2*:

*-* *Fenix L2D Q5 *- One will be used on low with the Fenix Diffuser adaptor (nothing was said about accessories ) so that’s 55 hours of continuous light that’s being spread all around. The other to be on high/turbo to lead the way. Enough throw to see what’s ahead, and enough spill to keep them 'things' from creeping up from the side.

Light Number *3*, The *IMPORTANT* one:

*- Mag 3D WA1185* with 9AA to 3D adaptor filled with Sanyo 2700 Ni-MH. So here's the clever bit... sacrifice one light to run the others. So that’s another 4 sets of batteries, so combined with the sets already in the L2D's, potentially enough light for 300 hours on low mode  or a pretty good light show for at least 12 hours!

One last note: *LOVE THE FILM*


----------



## ltiu (Dec 30, 2007)

I just watched the movie again yesterday. 

1) It seems that the bioraptors are capable of fighting back by hitting the source of light (the flashlights) away from the hand of the light carriers. In at least two scenes (Fry in the cave looking for Zeke and Jack in the canyon of bones) bioraptors took swipes at the arms of the flashlight holders resulting in the flashlight either flying off or hitting something hard and breaking. Make sure your lights are secured to your body or bioraptor swipes will separate your flashlights from you.

2) It seems to me the creatures' fear of light is relative. In some scenes, you have some ambient sunlight being reflected and scattered from lit surfaces and the creatures seems to be ok (coring room scene, Fry in the cave looking for Zeke). In some other scenes, you have light from fiber optics and glow worms that seem to scare them away. To me, the amount of lumens from ambient sunlight reflected from lit surfaces far outstrip that from fiber optics or glow worms.


----------



## Qoose (Dec 30, 2007)

I just watched the movie too.

In thier situation, I think they did well. They didn't get to choose what kind of light, they just salvaged whatever was left. Those glowy critters are pretty bright when crammed 100 to a jar. 

But they are carrying flipping power cells. If 5 is enough to take a ship into orbit, imagine how much light they could put off. I would have shot the guy who was running away so he wouldn't break the thing. I don't think it was near 12 hours in the dark either. 

Still, 35 kilos on a sled shouldn't be that bad. And it should have enough current and wattage to put off... say... a couple thousand lumens for a year?  Seeing as how the raptors start getting crispy under a flashlight, it would be bright enough that they wouldn't dare even come close.


----------



## nMotion96 (Jan 1, 2008)

a light that puts out an area of light is needed to keep they away. if you have a flash light they would come from behind and get you. Funny thing is that they can't even see so how would the little light they have even holding them off. I would think they would get to the people and kill then before the light start affecting them in anyway, but thats why its a movie.


----------



## ltiu (Jan 1, 2008)

nMotion96 said:


> Funny thing is that they can't even see so how would the little light they have even holding them off.


 
Did you watch the movie? 

There is a scene in the cargo hold of the crashed ship where they shine the light from a hand held flashlight on a dead bioraptor and the skin started smoking.


----------



## MikeLip (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, it was on TV over the weekend and I finally got a chance to see it. Even my daughter, who hates Vin Diesel, thought it was pretty good. Lots of fun.

So, having seen the situation, it seems obvious you need lots of flood. The critters pretty well stay back of you if you have light on you. But if your back is turned and your light is in front, you're dead meat. 

You also need something that won't die in the rain! Brightness is not paramount. So, with that in mind, U2s for everyone! Nice floody light that you can turn down to the minimum that will do the job. Of course, minimum will have to be found experimentally by the most, ahh, disposable person.

I also suspect a Zebralight headlamp would do the job. And it would leave your hands free for toting those power cells back to the rescue skiff.

Great movie. Predictable, but huge fun.


----------



## ptirmal (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably at least one headlamp, led aimed backwards to protect you from the back, and perhaps one attached aimed front? 

Multilevel led light, something more powerful or at least more capacity than a U2 though... maybe mag2d with a cree?

On another note I was watching the movie "the descent" the other night. 2005 movie, everyone in the movie had 3d (maybe 2d) mags and some headlamp... pretty funny how dim they appeared to be in the movie...


----------



## adamlau (Jan 2, 2008)

Like I said earlier, two Indigos and a Jonta. I live on forever unharmed.


----------



## ynggrsshppr (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd pack three of those fire starting flashlights you see in the videos floating around the internet. Battery life? I don't need no stinking battery life.

So I guess I'll be the guy that gets killed 10 minutes into the movie with guns blazing and a blood curling scream...


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 3, 2008)

Something X-tra floody and not over 75Lu 1 strapped on my chest and 1 on my pack, with a backpack battery. I want the long runtime if just a glow worm does the job. 1 freeplay light and also a 6D mag ROP with a shoulder sling just in case!


----------



## ltiu (Jan 3, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> Something X-tra floody and not over 75Lu 1 strapped on my chest and 1 on my pack, with a backpack battery. I want the long runtime if just a glow worm does the job. 1 freeplay light and also a 6D mag ROP with a shoulder sling just in case!


 
... rules: only 3 lights and no extra batteries.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 3, 2008)

I recovered my X-tras from a corpse, he broke the rules not me!
:shrug: 






















Backpack and chest light reconfigured to run standard instead of backpack - ROP Mag dropped quickly due to weight anyway.


----------



## PayBack (Jan 3, 2008)

Of the lights I own my Energizer 4D Fluorescent Lantern gives 360 degrees of light open, on 2 tubes for 20 hours. Not sure how it handles the rain so maybe in a plastic bag? (opened and mounted over my head somehow would be best).PoB HID for occasional long range raptor sabering, and Fenix P1D CE for backup.


----------



## gswitter (Jan 3, 2008)

2 Elektro Lumens Anglehead SSC P4's - one strapped/sheathed to my chest, and one to my back - and a Harbor Freight tire checker (easier to wield than a 6D Mag) for close encounters.


----------



## wwglen (Jan 3, 2008)

Out of what I have...

1. Nitecore Defender because that is at I now carry. Also have a diffuser to allow use as a lantern.

2. 3-D Mag with MAG LED Dropin LED

The third is the hardest choice but if I had to choe right now...

3. 2-D Mad with PR based SMJLED with a diffuser on the end to act like a lantern. 

Runner ups for choice #3:

Streamlight Twin task 3-C

Innovia x5

4-D Lantern modded with SMJLED to run ar 60mA full power or 2 mA in low power. Runs over a YEAR in low power mode.

Energizer 4-AA 2LED lantern

2-AA SMJLED minimag.

Tie them to my belt with paracord.

wwglen


----------



## mcmc (Jan 10, 2008)

1. MillerMod Quad-Cree Q5, runs 2.5 hrs on Nimh D's (2D)
2. Mac Sceptre, mine runs 8+ hrs on 'low' (of 150 lumens), high at 1100 lumens when you need to blast them
3. Lantern strapped to top of my head


----------



## nMotion96 (Jan 12, 2008)

ltiu said:


> Did you watch the movie?
> 
> There is a scene in the cargo hold of the crashed ship where they shine the light from a hand held flashlight on a dead bioraptor and the skin started smoking.



yeah i saw the movie. What I was trying to say is that those creature see by sound. So they can see you from a distance but can not see light. So if one starts coming at you. It would probably horn you before it is effect by the light enough.


----------



## cernobila (Jan 12, 2008)

I must say that I would not dare take any Surefires with me because if I did and did not bring them back without any scratches, or worse, actually lost them......my wife would kill me anyways........so, a long running lantern, a floody headlamp and a 2x D Mag with ROP Low focused to spot to see ahead used in short bursts.


----------



## hiluxxulih (Jan 12, 2008)

A few 6 D cell Maglite LEDs , so I could blind them and zonk them on the head when it got too dim.


----------



## maxa beam (Feb 25, 2008)

1: Energizer 4AA lantern. Sounds stupid, but fix it on your head somehow. protection!
2: My Acro X990! Get back, baddies.
3: The WickedLasers Mantis 1W laser. Not mW, WATT. Military assigned, but.. Uh.. I guess I got one somehow. These things burn through towels and bars of soap, in a focused beam. One glance at them and your eyes are destroyed for life. Two hour continuous runtime.
Yeah. Try to come at me when your eyes are sizzling, baddies.


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 25, 2008)

The Retarded part is i JUST watched the movie..i _know_!  I always thought this thread was about what lights you would use in a really dark movie like situation.

anyway, Some kind of lantern...my fenix T1 and my P1D-Q5 with leef body+ diffuser..

or if LED has no effect on them nasty bioraptors...Some Kind of Lantern,6D ROP/4D ROP , Surefire M3, so that if i drop it, it wont die like thier light did in the movie..

actually one of them 1W lasers sounds like a good idea....might replace my T1 with that...

Crenshaw


----------



## Blindasabat (Feb 25, 2008)

Insight Typhoon H2X II
3D ROP for flashing some serious incandescant light if LED light doesn't do it.
HDS 2x123 on signal strobe to balance battery life with bright light.
A floody headlight pointed behind me to cover my back.
My Vistalite 5W headlight in front of me.
And some big bright lantern with lots of batteries mounted on a rickshaw type wagon or even a tricycle to carry all the batteries I'm gonna need. Maybe with a bicycle dynamo hooked up to it for good measure.


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 25, 2008)

Blindasabat said:


> A floody headlight pointed behind me to cover my back.



so thats what all them lights on his back are for, what are those by the way?

Crenshaw


----------



## quatra2008 (Feb 25, 2008)

TMorita said:


> 1. A Princeton Tec Apex modded with a 4D belt pack. 20 hours of runtime on high.
> 
> 2. Two Surefire E2Ds. No batteries needed, just want the crenelated bezel.
> 
> Toshi



one e2d for each hand lol thats splendid
i would go with a sf 6pd with bog q5 for momentary blinding situations, kroma for long lasting low power led, and a good old fashioned mag light because it will last a while on a set of batteries but if the batteries fail it isnt totally useless since we all know it makes for a good club


----------



## Coop (Feb 25, 2008)

Somehow the suit from the cover of Pink Floyds Delicate Sound of Thunder seems like a good idea


----------



## ValhallaPrime (Feb 26, 2008)

You girls are CRAZY with the high-end complicated setups!

3 Lights?

Well, one would probably be a 4/5/6 D celler Mag with a Malkoff droppie. 

Maybe the second would be the same thing with a Malkoff Quad OR Just a vanilla MagLed drop-in with the top off. I've used 2-d cell versions as area lights during a power failure, and they're not bad, even when the thermal regulation kicks in. 

I can hear the groans across Teh Intarwebs, but, it still lights up a decent area for like, a week? What the heck, tape it to my back near my head. It''ll cover everything else besides my front, and I wont be blinded by it. 

D cells, people. There's a LOT of AH in those suckers, weight notwithstanding. 

For the third, maybe a smaller light I could just tape to my hand or maybe the sled I'm pulling with my insanely toned bod. I still love my 'Nova X5...it's a vampire for 123's, and is about as floody as you can get without actually using a lantern. 

Another vanilla-flavored possibility is one of those Coleman 8-D cell fluorescent lanterns. Got one for my grandparents...thing is pretty bright (though a little blueish), but runs for like 16 hours on 2 lbs of D cells. Lights up the backyard like a weak propane lantern, without scaring the grandparents with highly compressed gas and fragile mantles. 

If Size15's was re-writing the script, and let me have a ton of cells or lights, then yeah, it might end with me running down the weird desert planet with a gaggle of battery-loaded Lumamax's of some size or M6's...but I don't wanna have to change batts in the middle of an 8-hour nightmare.

Maybe one of those lights could be an X300 conveniently attached to my HK45. I'm guessing those bioraptors are allergic to HydraShok .45 ACP rounds. If I remember the movie...you kill one, and the others feed on it for a little bit.


----------



## maxa beam (Feb 26, 2008)

ValhallaPrime said:


> You girls are CRAZY with the high-end complicated setups!
> 
> 3 Lights?
> 
> ...


Simple isn't always good. 

I revise my choices. I'd say a laser sealed arm-length tritium tube, a MANTIS laser, and a shake or hand-crank flashlight. (Yeah, they're not bright, but they won't run out, and to shake/crank it you could just put the tritium tube out. MANTIS for sheer power.

If you could have them, then, two 2.5 KW tanklights and the Tritium tube.


----------



## BigBluefish (Feb 26, 2008)

1) 3-C Mag w/a Terralux drop in. Not the brightest I know, but when you whack 'em upside the head, it'll work a whole lot better than that LOD-CE.
2) An old coleman lantern, with a full tank of white gas. Hey, those glow tubes they were dragging along did a pretty good job of keeping those critters at a distance, should be piece of cake with one of these.
3) Ok, rule 4) says you have to be able to carry if that's the case, I'll just take another 3-C Mag. But what I'd really like is an old 1940s Sperry carbon ARC truck-mounted searchlight, with the truck & generator. Hey, you never said the light couldn't be driveable. Old, sure? But we're talking a 60" hotspot and 800,000,000 CP on an elevatble and rotating motorized mount. Light 'em up!

Love that movie.


----------



## PetesTactical (Feb 27, 2008)

I think the most important thing for me would be that each one of my three lights had a gun behind them


----------



## Trashman (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, I think, an important question, is, how much light is needed to actually keep the monsters at a safe distance? It didn't take them too long to make it back to the ship, it didn't seem, so I think a couple of hours worth of runtime should be enough. I think, I'd probably have two of those Fox Fury 500 lumen head lamps strapped to my head, one in front and one in back, and some long lasting HID for high powered, long distance maiming of those hammer-headed flying dragon things. I'm not sure which one, in particular, but I'd get whichever one runs the longest and is also light enough to carry and maneuver.


----------



## Chrontius (Feb 28, 2008)

I'd carry a multi-million candlepower spotlight as an offensive weapon, to be used in short bursts, and probably strap on a couple slingable florescent 6D lights, with like... 10,000 mAh Ni-MH D cells as my 'force field'. Then a 6p Malkoff, probably an M60L. Twice as bright as stock, four times the runtime.

Edited to add: the 6p would be a weapon light attached to... probably an AR-10 -- a 7.62 NATO descendant of the gun that would become the M16; it's notable for being easily converted to belt-fed.

Second edit: Does the Satellite Orbital Laser (SOL) from Akira count?

Third edit: Probably not, but a flashlight intense enough to send command signals from surface to orbit probably does.

Fourth edit: a good old fashioned Roman torch (well, flamethrower) wouldn't go amiss, either.


----------

